# Flagler County Flats



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing better! Nice Reds.


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, always fun to be above slot and try to catch smaller ones!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedcatch (Nov 4, 2013)

Sweet pics! What General area were you fishing?


----------

